# Restless achey legs



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has experience of this? I'm only 2dp2dt so too early for pregnancy symptoms but last night was awake all night with achey restless legs, mostly the calf muscles driving me insane! I've still got it today but so annoying during the night.
Am on crinone so don't know if it's connected to that, dr Google hasn't given me an answer lol


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooh er just me then lol!  
Still got it, so annoying, hope I sleep better tonight


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Not sure about restless legs but I did have sore calf muscles as though I had been doing some pretty serious exercise which I have not. This eased a few days ago (currently 5dp3dt). Hope it eases for you...restless leggs are annoying. XX


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Brighton, yeah they do ache but also feel twitchy and restless. Good luck on your 2ww  xx


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi 

I get this on every cycle! It's my thighs tho. 
My theory is that's it's from all the lying around!


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol moonshine, very true, good theory  xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought maybe it was from positioning in EC...or tensing up! Suspect it is the progesterone though. Good luck to you both. 

Thanks for good wishes Flipper. I am quite down about this cycle. It looked as though I would get 8 mature eggs and I only got one. They suspect I have some rare defect on ovaries where I don't respond to trigger. Did not even think I would make it to transfer (was supposed to be embryo freeze cycle, but it was not good enough to freeze and only hope was to put it back). So, I am not overly hopeful but carried along by positive stories on here and at least I have some hope. I wish you all the best for this cycle too!   xx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

It's such a roller coaster, I was egg sharing and was over the moon to get 22 eggs so 11 each, got 9 mature and then only 2 fertilise, couldn't believe it but they are back on board and just have to give it my best shot, fingers crossed this cycles works for us both xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

I can understand your disappointment, I hope very much for you that you get a positive test next week. That was a really good response and to have 9 mature eggs out of 11 is still great and hopefully means the 2 you have are good quality. You will still have all the hormones flying around to help them along too. So fingers crossed for you and your recipient. xxxx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah I was over the moon with the eggs collected but couldn't believe the fertilisation rate especially as it was donor sperm with icsi, couldn't of given them much more help lol!
Can't believe how slow time is passing, oh well, another day down lol xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

I know, but perhaps the donor sperm means the embryos you have have the best chances! That's what I am holding on to. 

Yes, it certainly is a day at a time. I am trying to hold out until Sunday. I went back to work today, a week after transfer. . perhaps the days will go by faster. I don't like wishing time away however, at least it is only 2 weeks. 

xx B


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hopefully!
How are you feeling now? I haven't had any symptoms other than those caused by the drugs! Hope time passes a bit quicker now you are back at work xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey there. Work was terrible today!! I started at 07:30 and did not get a break till 4...not great! 

How are you? 

My symptoms which I put down to the cyclogest as definitely easing. The odd cramp but not persistent as before. Breast still tender but might have eased - I'll know when I take my bra off!! I am a bit emotional but I think it is the hopes and fear of testing etc Last night I was up and down to the toilet but I think it is because I am trying to drink more. I do believe all symptoms I have are drug related and it would be too early to know much just now. Holding out till Sunday...

Hope you are getting on alright?? Legs settled?? x b


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi hope you've recovered after a hectic day at work! 
I know what you mean about the symptoms, everything I imagine might be a symptom is a classic drug side effect! I've not really had any cramping or anything so for all I know they may have not even developed let along implanted  
Not long now anyway and we will both know xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

I know what you mean. I feel less and less hopeful as it gets closer to test date and feel the progesterone is the only thing that has stopped me from bleeding so far. I just don't want to get me hopes too high but they are and it is important to have hope. 

Less busy day today but tomorrow looks to be hectic again! 

Hope you ve had an alright day. xx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi just thought if see how you're doing, hope all is well  xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Flipper, 

I tested today while I don't have to work. Think today was earliest viable time to do it at 15 days after EC. Still only 12 after 3dt and no period, but I must be one of those women whose period is delayed by the progesterone (at least I know the drug does what it is supposed to for me!). Anyway, negative for me as I expected. Still, very sad and worry about the diagnosis of empty follicle syndrome at egg collection. I will keep taking the pessaries until Tuesday I think, do one last test but get my follow up booked. 

How are you doing?? Fingers crossed for you! 

XX B


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi sorry to hear you didn't test positive today, definitely worth carrying on and testing in a few days but glad you also have a plan, I hope they can give you some answers at the follow up xx
I'm 9dp2dt, had af symptoms all day yesterday but am ok this morning, who knows what's going on, am due to test on Thursday if it doesn't start before then.
I hope you are ok, I know it's virtually impossible but I hope you have a nice day off xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Flipper,

Really best not to read into symptoms too much. I was surprised I could hang on as long as I did without testing. Still negative this am and the odd AF twinge, far less than the early week and breasts still somewhat sore. I've decided not to bother with my cyclogest tonight and will do the final test tomorrow am. Already booked my follow up. 
The doctor was so sweet and had already looked into what happened to me and emailed me to say so. So, there is a plan...I will give it a go while I try to get my head around using donor eggs in the future. 

Are you 12 days past egg collection today? It's hard at this stage. I was not sleeping well those last few days leading up to the testing. I am tired now and managed a full night's sleep now it is over. 

Anyway, fingers are crossed for you! Will check in to see how you are! XX


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Brighton, hope you're ok today, great that you spoke to such a supportive dr and that you have a plan and will try again, I wish you all the luck in the world, my dp and I have been on a similar journey to you and your dp and it's so hard, look after each other  xxx
I have to admit I have done a sneaky test and for the first time in my life I have a bfp! I can't quite believe it and am so nervous that it won't stay that way but for now it's the best news in the world!
Take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

That's fabulous news!!! Appreciate though that you are feeling cautious too. Glad though that you are able to enjoy he excitement of it all too! Really hope it is onwards and upwards for you both. Wonderful news and it lifts me to know that people who want it so much get there in the end  Will look out for you and keep me posted on your progress. 

Our follow up is booked for the 7th! 

XXX


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks so much, it's really kind of you 
I'm glad you've got a follow up booked in and that you don't have long to wait, good luck with it all and stay positive, it will work  xxx


----------

